
5 ways to boost your freemium conversion rates - dell9000
http://venturebeat.com/2011/07/26/5-ways-to-boost-your-freemium-conversion-rates/
======
tnorthcutt
_Don’t monetize too quickly: Build a large audience first, then monetize. One
of the most common mistakes companies make is to attempt to monetize their
free user base before they have built an audience. Understand that as soon as
you monetize, some of your loyal free customers will disappear. Your free user
base will also see an immediate drop. There is no way around that.
Monetization always causes friction._

Couldn't disagree more. See 37Signals (and their writing on the subject) for a
great counter argument.

